# Inverter Fan Runs



## ee4308

The fan for my inverter has been runing for the last couple of days, if not longer. I noticed it running yesterday and have checked it several times and it has not been off. I am on shore power, the battery check indicates a full charge, and nothing in the TT is turned on. Anyone ever have this problem? Any suggestions, please? Thanks, Eugene


----------



## Ghosty

Mine runs all the time also -- I think its designed to do that -- becuase bascially its always working -- if its plugged into shore power its constantly topping off the batteries --


----------



## ee4308

Ghosty said:


> Mine runs all the time also -- I think its designed to do that -- becuase bascially its always working -- if its plugged into shore power its constantly topping off the batteries --
> [snapback]114743[/snapback]​


Hey, thanks Ghosty.







I was a little worried that something miight be wrong by it running and nothing turned on. Thanks for the peace of mind.


----------



## nascarcamper

Mine cycles on and off. I think it's on a thermostat.


----------



## old_tidefan

Maybe the ol' RKS is just ready for the return trip to Topsail


----------



## PDX_Doug

Our inverter fan tends to run for long periods of time also. It does cycle off now and then, but I have heard it running for the better part of a weekend.

Of course, our OEM batteries are c***, so it does not surprise me that it is working so hard to kep them topped off!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dreamtimers

Mine also ran for a log time with no load on it (other than the _CO_? detector). In the past it cycled more. after a while I unhooked from shore power and let it reset. Later reconnected shore power and it went back to cycling. And yes, I have a battery disconnect sw.

Dave


----------



## RVCarolina

My inverter fan seems to run only when you turn on more than 1 light for more than a couple of minutes, then it will cycle on-off every few minutes - unless you turn on a lot of lights, then it runs continuously. I wonder, is your refrigerator door-frame heater turned on? (the black switch hidden above freezer door) not sure if this is a 12v load. Maybe this is whats causing your fan to run.
Fred


----------



## ee4308

RVCarolina said:


> My inverter fan seems to run only when you turn on more than 1 light for more than a couple of minutes, then it will cycle on-off every few minutes - unless you turn on a lot of lights, then it runs continuously. I wonder, is your refrigerator door-frame heater turned on? (the black switch hidden above freezer door) not sure if this is a 12v load. Maybe this is whats causing your fan to run.
> Fred
> [snapback]114808[/snapback]​


Fred,

That is when I would notice mine running also, when turning on 2-3 lights for a while. I just noticed this week that it was running without anything being turned on and thought it was unsual







Guess that is the way it should operate though, according to what most have posted. I just checked and my door-frame heater switch is turned off, and the inverter is not even running this morning. Guess it is resting up.







Thanks, EE


----------



## HootBob

Mine also runs for quite a long time then off and on 
depending on what we have turned on inside

Don


----------



## huntr70

Mine hardly ever runs.

Like others have said, if a few lights are on, it will run for maybe 10 minutes and trun off again.

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy

Guys this is a small point but the device in question is a "Converter" in that it converts AC to DC, an "Inverter", inverts DC to AC.

The converter has a 2 stage fan and will run as need to keep everything cool. If you truly are load free it should cycle off in 12 to 24 hours max when starting with a depleted battery. As the battery voltage reaches the 13.2 vdc the current demand through the converter is very low and the fan is not needed.

If the fan is running then you have an unknown load or the batteries have a problem such as a bad cell preventing it from taking a full charge.


----------



## ee4308

CamperAndy said:


> Guys this is a small point but the device in question is a "Converter" in that it converts AC to DC, an "Inverter", inverts DC to AC.
> 
> If the fan is running then you have an unknown load or the batteries have a problem such as a bad cell preventing it from taking a full charge.
> [snapback]115129[/snapback]​


Andy,

Thanks for the good info on the Converter. Is the stereo the only thing that runs on DC when I am on shore power?







I can find nothing that is on, and the check battery indicater shows a full charge, however, I suppose it could not be accurate.







I have check it frequently over the last 3-4 days and it does cycle on/off. Thanks, Eugene


----------



## Katrina

temperature will cause the fan to run constantly.
Is it hot inside the trailer?
Anything above 80 and I'd expect it to run.


----------



## bobpattie

Okay so we just got back from our first 5 day trip with our new Outback. Please remember that we are also new to travel trailers - we had noticed this running also when the lights were turned on in the evening. We had electric hookup. Now after reading this we are even more confused novices....never heard about a refrigerator door switch hidden??? When you are plugged in to electric doesn't everything run off the electricity and not the battery?

Apologize if we sound dumb - as I must say a lot of things this weekend we were able to refer back to remembering reading it on outbackers.com.

Thanks for any advice for novices..

Pattie (& Bob - he read it also)


----------



## CamperAndy

bobpattie said:


> Okay so we just got back from our first 5 day trip with our new Outback. Please remember that we are also new to travel trailers - we had noticed this running also when the lights were turned on in the evening. We had electric hookup. Now after reading this we are even more confused novices....never heard about a refrigerator door switch hidden??? When you are plugged in to electric doesn't everything run off the electricity and not the battery?
> 
> Apologize if we sound dumb - as I must say a lot of things this weekend we were able to refer back to remembering reading it on outbackers.com.
> 
> Thanks for any advice for novices..
> 
> Pattie (& Bob - he read it also)
> [snapback]115183[/snapback]​


Never a dumb question.

The quick answer is that any thing that runs off the battery always runs off the battery or off the converter when connected to shore power. It is still a 12 volt system.

The only thing that is switchable between power sources is when you select Propane instead of AC power or vice versa.


----------



## CamperAndy

ee4308 said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys this is a small point but the device in question is a "Converter" in that it converts AC to DC, an "Inverter", inverts DC to AC.
> 
> If the fan is running then you have an unknown load or the batteries have a problem such as a bad cell preventing it from taking a full charge.
> [snapback]115129[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the good info on the Converter. Is the stereo the only thing that runs on DC when I am on shore power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can find nothing that is on, and the check battery indicater shows a full charge, however, I suppose it could not be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have check it frequently over the last 3-4 days and it does cycle on/off. Thanks, Eugene
> [snapback]115179[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

When ever you are connected to shore power your battery will indicate 100%. This does not indicate battery state but charge state of 13.2 vdc or greater. If you are ever connected to shore power and the battery indicator ever indicates anything less then 100 percent you most likely have an issue with the converter.


----------



## ee4308

Katrina said:


> temperature will cause the fan to run constantly.
> Is it hot inside the trailer?
> Anything above 80 and I'd expect it to run.
> [snapback]115180[/snapback]​


Jim,

Yep, pretty warm in there. I keep the vents open, and most of the time the door open, but it is still real warm inside. Thanks, EE


----------



## ee4308

CamperAndy said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys this is a small point but the device in question is a "Converter" in that it converts AC to DC, an "Inverter", inverts DC to AC.
> 
> If the fan is running then you have an unknown load or the batteries have a problem such as a bad cell preventing it from taking a full charge.
> [snapback]115129[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the good info on the Converter. Is the stereo the only thing that runs on DC when I am on shore power?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can find nothing that is on, and the check battery indicater shows a full charge, however, I suppose it could not be accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have check it frequently over the last 3-4 days and it does cycle on/off. Thanks, Eugene
> [snapback]115179[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some more good info Andy! I guess you can learn a little about a TT daily and still never know it all. Thanks, EE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When ever you are connected to shore power your battery will indicate 100%. This does not indicate battery state but charge state of 13.2 vdc or greater. If you are ever connected to shore power and the battery indicator ever indicates anything less then 100 percent you most likely have an issue with the converter.
> [snapback]115188[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## mountainlady56

I'm so glad this was posted!! I didn't know WHAT that darn fan was that was running off/on, when I was out 10 nights!! I had never heard it before this, but it was so quiet (I was reading a book laying on the couch), as I didn't have a TV on or anything, I heard it. I went searching around the fridge, thinking something was wrong with my circulating fan inside it, then discovered it was coming from that "thingamajig" under the fridge!! Keep in mind, there's a LOT about the new campers I don't know about........technology, etc., as my camping days were in the dark ages, before. Still haven't read on where to find the fuse box, but I guess when the lights go out, I'll get my flashlight and owner's manual and read to see where it's at!!








Darlene action


----------



## huntr70

sgalady said:


> I'm so glad this was posted!! I didn't know WHAT that darn fan was that was running off/on, when I was out 10 nights!! I had never heard it before this, but it was so quiet (I was reading a book laying on the couch), as I didn't have a TV on or anything, I heard it. I went searching around the fridge, thinking something was wrong with my circulating fan inside it, then discovered it was coming from that "thingamajig" under the fridge!! Keep in mind, there's a LOT about the new campers I don't know about........technology, etc., as my camping days were in the dark ages, before. Still haven't read on where to find the fuse box, but I guess when the lights go out, I'll get my flashlight and owner's manual and read to see where it's at!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]116982[/snapback]​


I'll teach you 2 new things then today.....

The fridge does not have a circulating fan....

And if you heard the inverter fan coming from under the fridge, your fuse panel should be there also.

There should be a brownish panel mounted on the walll there somewhere with a small pull off door. The fuse block is behind the panel.

Steve


----------



## mountainlady56

huntr70 said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad this was posted!! I didn't know WHAT that darn fan was that was running off/on, when I was out 10 nights!!Â I had never heard it before this, but it was so quiet (I was reading a book laying on the couch), as I didn't have a TV on or anything, I heard it.Â I went searching around the fridge, thinking something was wrong with my circulating fan inside it, then discovered it was coming from that "thingamajig" under the fridge!!Â Keep in mind, there's a LOT about the new campers I don't know about........technology, etc., as my camping days were in the dark ages, before.Â Still haven't read on where to find the fuse box, but I guess when the lights go out, I'll get my flashlight and owner's manual and read to see where it's at!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene action
> [snapback]116982[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'll teach you 2 new things then today.....
> 
> The fridge does not have a circulating fan....
> 
> And if you heard the inverter fan coming from under the fridge, your fuse panel should be there also.
> 
> There should be a brownish panel mounted on the walll there somewhere with a small pull off door. The fuse block is behind the panel.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]117016[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hi, Steve!!
My fridge DOES have a portable battery-powered circulating fan in it.....I bought it and placed it in there, to help with the temperature distribution, as well as a thermometer. Thanks for the other info.
Darlene action


----------



## ee4308

Darlene,

The fuse panel is inside the "thingamajig". The door opens from the top and you can see all the fuses. sunny


----------



## mountainlady56

ee4308 said:


> Darlene,
> 
> The fuse panel is inside the "thingamajig". The door opens from the top and you can see all the fuses. sunny
> [snapback]117287[/snapback]​


Thanks, Eugene!!
You're a sweetie!! sunny 
Darlene action


----------

